# exe files in linux



## Turner (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi

I am running linux suse pro v 9.1

When i stick a cd in the drive, to install my drivers for anything, i cant open exe files. It keeps bringing up an open with dialogue. 

Any idea plz?

thanks for any help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

reply 2'nd attempt. Linux doesn't understand microsoft .exe anything. If you're trying to install hardware the manufacturer's installation disk is not likely to help. The system should detect your connected hardware at boot and configure it at that time. Not all your stuff lands on your desktop, you need to browse your system to find it.


----------



## Turner (Aug 7, 2004)

I did not think exe files were microsoft specific. Is there line a linuk pack i can download to get it to work, and open exe files?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

No, there is no "Linux pack" that will facilitate running .exe executable files on a Linux system. You could open the file with a text editor such as K-write but all you'll see amounts to a bunch of unintelligable gibberish, neither Me, You, nor your Linux box understands any of that heavily guarded proprietary code. Now keep in mind that this property, or inability, which is probably how you see it is also a strength of the Linux system, for viruses are typically delivered tucked into this type of file, but they will go nowhere in a linux system. Now if you would tell me specifically what it is you're trying to install I'll try to help you more specifically. B.


----------



## steadfasthost (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,

Sure you can run .exe files on Linux, but thats not going to install anything for you. If you've installed Linux and theres some hardware that wasnt detected, try looking online for a list of supported hardware for you version. If it's not you still may be ok because a lot of manufacturers are starting to supply Linux drivers.

-Note-
When you become more comfortable with Linux you might want to try installing Wine. http://www.winehq.com/ . With Wine its possible to run lots of Windows applications on Linux.


----------



## Levente (Sep 15, 2004)

*.exe files*

Hi!

I formatted my computer yesterday and I've installed Suse Linux 9.1 , but I wanna use some programs, what I used before, and I can't run it on suse. When I open the exe file, it doesn't works. These programs for example brainwave generator or DC++, mirc and so on...
Please help me.

Thanks

Levente from Hungary


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

*A link for DC++*

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...remove_url=http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Levente (Sep 15, 2004)

*Dc++*

Thank you, but if I click on it, it wouldn't run, I see the open with... window.
What can I do? How can I run .exe files??


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

You may be able to install and run with wine (see link in post #5 of this thread) I'm not familiar with DC++ or what it's used for, so I'm at a loss to give good advice on the issue. I wonder though if there is a package for linux that will perform the same. Just what do you do with DC++ ??


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You do NOT want to try to install a Windows driver on Linux. It won't work. They're not made to work on Linux. You'll need to look on the manufacturers website or elsewhere online to see if there are Linux drivers available for your hardware. 

As far as running various Windows programs under Linux, you should have WINE installed, if not, pop in your install CD/DVD and open up YAST, then search for WINE. To use WINE, just open a shell/terminal window, change to the directory where the program is that you wish to run/install (using the command "cd"), then type: wine myprogram.exe

Keep in mind that the caseing is important. I've run mIRC successfully on Linux using WINE. Though, if you wish to use IRC a lot, I would recommend using XChat instead.


----------

